# Got hit in the eye!



## morganborg (Sep 24, 2013)

I was just playing with Hunter and I accidentally hit him in the eye with his Kong. He started whimpering and was squinting while blinking with the eye that was hit and pawing over the eye. After a few seconds he stopped and his eyes look fine now. Both are open to a normal width and pupils look fine. Should I be worried or is that just like a reaction when we get hit in the eye?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Likely reaction if he's normal now. Nobody likes getting hit in the eye and the reaction is generally the same.


----------



## LoriH (Apr 16, 2013)

Had a similar incident with my dog but it was a tennis ball. While he seemed fine a short time after his eye was obviously still bothering him the next morning, he had difficulty keeping it open. Took him to the e-vet and they put a dye in the eye that attaches itself to any scratches that may have happened. Luckily no problem but I felt better having it checked out.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

my husband accidently hit my aussie in the eye full force with a chuckit It was fine for a bit, next morning it was the size of a baseball((( I kept applying ice paks, and she was fine, if I hadn't seen improvement by that nite, she would have been off to the vets..


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Zoey had an eye injury, but we didn't know what caused it. Freaked us out because we didn't know they could retract their eye like that, looked weird like it was smashed in. Got it checked out at the eye vet and it was a scratch, she healed pretty quick and her eye returned to its normal position later the same day. Hope your pup is feeling better.


----------



## morganborg (Sep 24, 2013)

Just an update, he's doing just fine. His eye hasn't bothered him since the incident and it still looks completely normal!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

